# Gas is going up!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Get ready,fill up your tanks! switch to yeahbut's selfpowered car! Sad for the people but get ur cars filled before it goes up again:chair: 


Pipeline Explosion​


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Of course it is. I need a bicycle........damnit.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Time for a new pair of shoes.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Last week or so, Hillary Clinton said that we were only one incident like this away from seeing oil at $100 a barrel. I shudder to think that she was right.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

This was an explosion of a gasoline pipeline, not a crude oil pipeline. That shouldn't have much of an effect on gas prices.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

gas here has been about $2.85 for at least a month now. a few places are more, like $2.89 or $2.90. spokane is the only city in washington to stay below $3 though.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

im paying a 1.05 per liter so quit crying.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, but you have crabs... :lol:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Christine said:


> Yes, but you have crabs... :lol:



Don't ask me why, but that made me laugh. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

RockabillyChick said:


> gas here has been about $2.85 for at least a month now. a few places are more, like $2.89 or $2.90. spokane is the only city in washington to stay below $3 though.




I'm jealous! We're paying $3.50-ish around here per gallon. It cost me a little over $50 to fill my car up.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The fact of the matter is whether you're paying $1.99/gallon or $3.50/gallon, you're still going to pay it. People want their cars. I never worry about gas prices because I know I will pay whetever the price is for that luxury. 85% of Americans will also do the same. No sense worry about something you cant change and "need" to have. Its like complaining about your power bill or your phone bill.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

In some areas cars are more a necessity than in other areas. In New York you could easily go your whole life without ever owning a car. As is the case in most big cities. However other areas things are to spread out to get what you need within walking distance or on a bus route.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah like where I live:sad: . Anyways gas is about $2.75 here


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Of course we'll still pay for gas. Those of us who don't live in an area in which we can walk or bike to work, school, and the like are stuck. If we want to earn money in which to survive, we've got to get certain places in order to do our jobs.

I think staying quiet about it though doesn't solve anything. After all that energy stuff in CA (where I'm from), who knows who else is gouging prices and taking advantange of things. I think it's a sign the government needs to step in, and actually take steps to help people before they CAN'T afford to drive places they need to go. Some people think the government doesn't need to do anymore, but I don't see things improving curently.

And besides, it's interesting to see what other states and areas are paying what for gas. =)


----------

